# 125 Gallon Lake Tanganyika pics



## @nt!x

I finally got this fully stocked and mostly set up. I am still in the process of working on a styro background to cover the overflow pipes. The Furcifers are just starting to color up. Its looking like I got 3 Males 2 Females, so I will be needing to get rid of one of the males. I cant wait for them to start building their sand bowers. Anyway here it what I have done with it so far. 

5 Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai "Nyanza lac" 
4 Lamprologus Similis
2 Altolamprologus compressiceps "Red fin"
12 Cyprichromis leptosoma â€œBlue Flash"
2 Eretmodus Cyanostictus Mpimbwe Orange
1 Black Bushynose Pleco



















Furcifer Foai









Altolamprologus compressiceps









Pair Eretmodus Cyanostictus Mpimbwe Orange 









Male









Female



























Cyprichromis leptosoma holding eggs









Pair Lamprologus Similis


----------



## BRANT13

Awesome tank .....love the variety of fish...those shellies are awesome :thumb:


----------



## Drowned

Totally outstanding setup! The combination of fish is also great and each one of them is beautiful.


----------



## PaulineMi

Very nice tank and pictures....the color combination of the substrate, fish and rocks is awesome! Just the right amount of everything. And I love gobies.


----------



## Darkside

Please remember to post some pics after your featherfins make a fine mess of your neat aquascaping. I love them as a fish, but they have little respect for our aesthetic choices! :lol:


----------



## @nt!x

Thanks everyone!

The furcifers are coloring up nice. Hopefully they will start to build there bowers soon. Ill get some more pics up soon.


----------



## BRANT13

keep em coming


----------



## exasperatus2002

Great looking Tank. Cant wait to see everyone colored up.[/list]


----------



## Buckeyereavis

nice!!! :fish:


----------



## @nt!x

Couple of updated shots! :fish:

Furcifer coloring up nicely. 









I stripped 9 fry from his mouth today.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch

Very nice!


----------



## Isis24

Wow! I missed this thread before, but I really like your tank! This makes me want to keep tangs... Don't forget to post pics of those fry...


----------



## football mom

Beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## Cole1309

Hey awesome tank. After seeing a few very nice tanks on this thread and another on the Tang thread(the 2100 gallon thread) I want to set up a Tang tank. I have a few questions.
How many shells do you have for your Similis?
How did you set up your rockwork and shell placement? 
Did you buy those rocks or find them?
Did you do it by the types of fish your were going to be keeping?
How are the Cyps doing. I see their breeding for you. I think when I set mine up if I get the chance I would like to add a group of these as well. I love yours. That Blue with Yellow is gorgeous.
How do you keep it so clean jeeezz. What are you filtering with? How often do you clean/syphon the sand?
haha last question I promise.
How are the plants doing?? 
I love your friggin tank.


----------



## Cole1309

Haha this tank is just so sick I can't not come back and check it out again and again lol


----------



## aFinFan

Nice work :thumb: Did you get the Eretmodus as a pair?Have heard horror stories from exp fishkeepers on trying to establish the pair bond.Really really like how simple but attractive this tank is,everyone needs a tangy tank like this


----------



## @nt!x

Cole1309 said:


> Hey awesome tank. After seeing a few very nice tanks on this thread and another on the Tang thread(the 2100 gallon thread) I want to set up a Tang tank. I have a few questions.
> How many shells do you have for your Similis?
> How did you set up your rockwork and shell placement?
> Did you buy those rocks or find them?
> Did you do it by the types of fish your were going to be keeping?
> How are the Cyps doing. I see their breeding for you. I think when I set mine up if I get the chance I would like to add a group of these as well. I love yours. That Blue with Yellow is gorgeous.
> How do you keep it so clean jeeezz. What are you filtering with? How often do you clean/syphon the sand?
> haha last question I promise.
> How are the plants doing??
> I love your friggin tank.


about 15 shells for 3 similis.
I just placed the rocks where I wanted them. 
I found the rocks from a local canyon river.
I wanted black rocks to match the background and contrast the oolitic sand that I dug up from the Great Salt Lake. 
The cyps are doing great. I have 2 females holing right now. 
I have a 1100 gph pump the filters through a 50 g sump. 
The sand gets cleaned about once every two weeks. 
Some of the plants are doing great. others I have had to replace.

Thanks and hope this helps


----------



## @nt!x

aFinFan said:


> Nice work :thumb: Did you get the Eretmodus as a pair?Have heard horror stories from exp fishkeepers on trying to establish the pair bond.Really really like how simple but attractive this tank is,everyone needs a tangy tank like this


Thanks!

I ordered the Eretmodus from Greg at Little Africa Aquatics. I only bought two of them and they got down to business right away. The fry are doing great.


----------



## @nt!x

Some updated shots.

Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai Nyanza lac coloring up nicely. 






















































Female Eretmodus Cyanostictus Mpimbwe Orange holding eggs



























Male Eretmodus Cyanostictus Mpimbwe Orange









Some Baby Eretmodus Cyanostictus Mpimbwe Orange


----------



## andysyb

I haven't set up an African Cichlid tank before, but if I did, it would look like this!


----------



## keitang

Hi, stunning photos and fish. Did you find the Altolamprologus a danger to the Lamprologus Similis? My Lamprologus ornatipinnis got his tail beaten, and I suspect it was done by the Alto. (There are only Cyprichromis leptosoma with them). Any idea?
Your choice of species is interesting.
Thanks.


----------



## @nt!x

keitang said:


> Hi, stunning photos and fish. Did you find the Altolamprologus a danger to the Lamprologus Similis? My Lamprologus ornatipinnis got his tail beaten, and I suspect it was done by the Alto. (There are only Cyprichromis leptosoma with them). Any idea?
> Your choice of species is interesting.
> Thanks.


So far all my fish get along great. I even moved in two more Alto's in, they are juveniles though. The Similis really seem to hold there own. They have had several batches of fry.


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan

Fantastic job!!!!

I've always enjoyed watching the progress of a tank especially Tanganyikan tanks.


----------



## sulcata2big

Awesome tank

mick


----------



## keitang

@nt!x said:


> keitang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, stunning photos and fish. Did you find the Altolamprologus a danger to the Lamprologus Similis? My Lamprologus ornatipinnis got his tail beaten, and I suspect it was done by the Alto. (There are only Cyprichromis leptosoma with them). Any idea?
> Your choice of species is interesting.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> So far all my fish get along great. I even moved in two more Alto's in, they are juveniles though. The Similis really seem to hold there own. They have had several batches of fry.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the sharing!


----------



## jb1234

Absolutely amazing looking tank. Great selection of fish. A++++


----------



## jb1234

Where did you get your stock from?


----------



## bertolli

one of the best tanks i've seen. Love your fish and your setup great job


----------



## @nt!x

jb1234 said:


> Where did you get your stock from?


Furcifers and Cyp's are from local breeders

Alto's and Similis are from http://www.livefishdirect.com/ (I live down the street from this place)

Gobie's are from http://littleafricaaquatics.com/ (mail order)


----------



## jhayes6405

how do you ensure that your gobies get their required veggie based food, while all other get carnivore/omnivore food?


----------



## BoostedX

Very nice tank.. Wish i had black rocks around here for my tanks.. Very nice contrast with the fish and sand..


----------



## @nt!x

jhayes6405 said:


> how do you ensure that your gobies get their required veggie based food, while all other get carnivore/omnivore food?


NLS

http://nlsfishfood.com/


----------



## @nt!x

Tank Update
My furcifers started to build there bowers Yay!

7 Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai 3m 4f
30 Cyprichromis leptosoma utinta
2 Eretmodus Cyanostictus gobie 1m 1f
2 bushy nose pl*co
5 Similis 2m 3f
2 Gold Head Compressiceps
2 Red fin compressiceps


----------



## jagz

Great job on the tank and the fish!! Your fish are beautiful. What camera do you use? very nice shots


----------



## Multies

Yo that is Beast.


----------



## PaulineMi

I've posted on this thread before, but just have to do it once again. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!


----------



## @nt!x

Furcifers started to breed..

Everything in this tank is officially producing babies except the pleco


----------



## Fishing4Dayz

Another beautiful tank <3


----------



## Als49

Beautiful fish, plants and scaping!!


----------



## Als49

I'm curious if the marimo moss ball is not eaten by gobbies? I had to remove moss balls from my demasoni tank because they were torn down.


----------



## CSchmidt

Hey @nt!x do you do anything special to your plants like ferts and lighting?


----------

